# highlighter car



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

I recently bought a random lot of 50 paints. Most colors are good and very usable in either cars or aircraft. I also received a lot of fluorescent colors. A lot of fluorescent pink, orange, yellow, and greens. Looking at the paint and it reminds me of the pack of highlighters you can buy. I had the thought of doing a car using only those 4 colors. I was thinking of something like a 50's bel air or similar. I would like to know what you guys think. Good or dumb idea?


----------



## monterey88 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, especially on a fifties car.:thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Only way to find out if it looks good is to try it! I say dive in and give it a whirl, I think it'll look cool.


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am planning on going ahead and building the car. I am going to do it with the revell 57 bel air 2 door. I am not sure if I am going to do the pink body with a green roof or a green body with a pink hood. Orange interior and yellow engine. One last question though. What do you guys think about me stenciling sharpie on the side.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

russ9320 said:


> I am planning on going ahead and building the car. I am going to do it with the revell 57 bel air 2 door. I am not sure if I am going to do the pink body with a green roof or a green body with a pink hood. Orange interior and yellow engine. One last question though. What do you guys think about me stenciling sharpie on the side.


You mean, painting the word "sharpie" on the side? I'm on the fence on that one.


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

As am I. That is why I asked. I was thinking about it in the style it is on the side of the highlighters. I am actually leaning towards not doing that but I am wondering what to do to break up the solid color if needed. Another thing I am debating is what to paint what colors. I have Fluorescent orange, yellow, green, and pink. What I was thinking is the roof green, body pink, engine yellow, and interior orange. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I suppose if done right it could look pretty cool. Maybe Sharpie has their own race team, who's to say? Why don't you try it, let's see how it looks!


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well that is the plan. Will buy the kit after the 3rd of October. I am going to place pics of my progress. I am up for any suggestions as I am confused on how it will look. I am planning on doing it with only those four colors. All chrome pieces still chrome with no paint. I red on the testors website that I should cover everything with flat white. I have a can of flat white spray enamel and I was thinking that when I get everything out of the box just spraying all the pieces with that while still attached to the tree then.


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Maybe Sharpie has their own race team, who's to say?


Look what I found.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

russ9320 said:


> Look what I found.


I knew it! All you need to do is reproduce that logo onto your car and voila! 



> I red on the testors website that I should cover everything with flat white. I have a can of flat white spray enamel and I was thinking that when I get everything out of the box just spraying all the pieces with that while still attached to the tree then.


I would definitely primer the car first. Otherwise the flat white might just peel off when you go to do your masking. Ask me how I know!


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> I would definitely primer the car first. Otherwise the flat white might just peel off when you go to do your masking. Ask me how I know!


I originally bought the flat white enamel spray to use as primer on a 70 boss mustang and a ferrari 458. I sprayed the final paint color on the mustang and it seems to look fine. The one coat lacquer I got for the farrari was all dried up and testors is sending me a new one. I will post the pics soon to show you what I mean. To make this insanely long story shorter, I used the flat white as a primer, so could I do the same with brushing the highlighter colors?


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

here are the pics. The mustang was primed with flat white then a one coat lacquer of icy blue. The ferrari was just primed as I am still waiting for the one coat lacquer of flaming orange to arrive.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

They look good so far! Any progress?


----------

